# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  Adding and Programming a Vortech Pump in Mobius (Mobius firmware VorTech)

## Gary R

Here is the video from Ecotech on adding your lights and pumps to there new software Mobius 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnfP...ature=youtu.be 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_Fa4Q7arYg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aNTN7MYsy8

----------

*lost* (18-08-2020)

----------

